# Cattelan nega il flop su Rai 1: "Numeri non contano, abbiamo altre puntate e Eurovision"



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

*Alessandro Cattelan* "negazionista" del *flop *di "*Da Grande*", il programma evento che lo ha lanciato al grande pubblico di *Rai 1*, ma che non è andato oltre il 12% (stime erano del 16% a detta del direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta, anche se molti giornali ben informati come Dagospia parlano di 20% e oltre e grandissime aspettative ma allo stesso tempo la stessa Rai era pessimista sul fatto che uno show del genere potesse funzionare) venendo battuto due volte su due da Scherzi a Parte su Canale 5 e, nella prima puntata, anche dalla finale degli europei di pallavolo Italia-Slovenia su Rai 3 portando il primo canale ad essere terza rete in prima serata.

Ai microfoni di Repubblica, il conduttore ha dichiarato: _"*Cosa non ha funzionato?* È una domanda difficile alla quale rispondere. *Potrei dire quali sono le cose che non hanno funzionato e avrei cambiato. Poche. Il flop? Mi interessano le analisi, non sto qui a giocare. Ma il giorno dopo partono le analisi sul flop, parola infantile. A me interessano quelle basate sulla capacità, i numeri valgono fino a un certo punto. Nel mondo della comunicazione di oggi i numeri sono tanti; in tv hanno importanza ma non sono così totalizzanti. Uno show non si giudica solo dai dati*"_.

Parole che hanno fatto sì che la giornalista, Silvia Fumarola, gli chiedesse *se lui si faccia mai autocritica e la sua risposta è stata: "Hai voglia. Certo".*

Sul suo futuro ha risposto così: _"*Se farò altre due puntate? Me ne hanno parlato. Oggi ci siamo presi un po’ di tempo per decidere, se fosse sarei felice. Intanto stiamo parlando di Eurovision*"_.

Sul suo nuovo programma di Netflix "Una Semplice Domanda":_ "Un docu-show Una semplice domanda. Andrà a cavallo delle feste, sarà itinerante, ci saranno momenti scritti come in una serie. Sperimento un linguaggio misto"_.

L'intervista di Cattelan ha scatenato commenti negativi da parte di giornalisti e scrittori. Giuseppe Candela del Fatto Quotidiano e Dagospia ha affermato sui social: _"L'intervista di Cattelan a Repubblica dal punto di vista della comunicazione è drammatica. A un certo punto è in imbarazzo anche la collega ("Fa mai autocritica?")"_.

Lo scrittore Gianrico Carofiglio: _"Lo show di Cattelan su Rai1 è un disastro. Capita, forse qualcuno ne renderà conto forse no. Ma è interessante quello che (pare) ha detto il conduttore: “rifarei tutto così”. La frase è la sintesi del modo meno intelligente (eufemismo) di affrontare l’errore e il fallimento"_.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* "negazionista" del *flop *di "*Da Grande*", il programma evento che lo ha lanciato al grande pubblico di *Rai 1*, ma che non è andato oltre il 12% (stime erano del 16% a detta del direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta, anche se molti giornali ben informati come Dagospia parlano di 20% e oltre e grandissime aspettative ma allo stesso tempo la stessa Rai era pessimista sul fatto che uno show del genere potesse funzionare) venendo battuto due volte su due da Scherzi a Parte su Canale 5 e, nella prima puntata, anche dalla finale degli europei di pallavolo Italia-Slovenia su Rai 3 portando il primo canale ad essere terza rete in prima serata.
> 
> Ai microfoni di Repubblica, il conduttore ha dichiarato: _"*Cosa non ha funzionato?* È una domanda difficile alla quale rispondere. *Potrei dire quali sono le cose che non hanno funzionato e avrei cambiato. Poche. Il flop? Mi interessano le analisi, non sto qui a giocare. Ma il giorno dopo partono le analisi sul flop, parola infantile. A me interessano quelle basate sulla capacità, i numeri valgono fino a un certo punto. Nel mondo della comunicazione di oggi i numeri sono tanti; in tv hanno importanza ma non sono così totalizzanti. Uno show non si giudica solo dai dati*"_.
> 
> ...


Quanta spocchia. Si vede che in Rai glielo permettono di fare. Chissà quanti appoggi ha alle spalle da permettersi di far flop, avere il coraggio di negarlo e poi permettersi di condurre un evento come l'Eurovision. Nel mentre una bella mancetta milionaria da Netflix. Meritocrazia addio. 

E non si può dare nemmeno la colpa al popolo, perché eccetto quelle centinaia di persone sui social, si è visto quanto tira nella tv che conta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quanta spocchia. Si vede che in Rai glielo permettono di fare. Chissà quanti appoggi ha alle spalle da permettersi di far flop, avere il coraggio di negarlo e poi permettersi di condurre un evento come l'Eurovision. Nel mentre una bella mancetta milionaria da Netflix. Meritocrazia addio.
> 
> E non si può dare nemmeno la colpa al popolo, perché eccetto quelle centinaia di persone sui social, si è visto quanto tira nella tv che conta.


io ne conosco pochi che ammettano i propri errori...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quanta spocchia. Si vede che in Rai glielo permettono di fare. Chissà quanti appoggi ha alle spalle da permettersi di far flop, avere il coraggio di negarlo e poi permettersi di condurre un evento come l'Eurovision. Nel mentre una bella mancetta milionaria da Netflix. Meritocrazia addio.
> 
> E non si può dare nemmeno la colpa al popolo, perché eccetto quelle centinaia di persone sui social, si è visto quanto tira nella tv che conta.


Un interista di medda


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan* "negazionista" del *flop *di "*Da Grande*", il programma evento che lo ha lanciato al grande pubblico di *Rai 1*, ma che non è andato oltre il 12% (stime erano del 16% a detta del direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta, anche se molti giornali ben informati come Dagospia parlano di 20% e oltre e grandissime aspettative ma allo stesso tempo la stessa Rai era pessimista sul fatto che uno show del genere potesse funzionare) venendo battuto due volte su due da Scherzi a Parte su Canale 5 e, nella prima puntata, anche dalla finale degli europei di pallavolo Italia-Slovenia su Rai 3 portando il primo canale ad essere terza rete in prima serata.
> 
> Ai microfoni di Repubblica, il conduttore ha dichiarato: _"*Cosa non ha funzionato?* È una domanda difficile alla quale rispondere. *Potrei dire quali sono le cose che non hanno funzionato e avrei cambiato. Poche. Il flop? Mi interessano le analisi, non sto qui a giocare. Ma il giorno dopo partono le analisi sul flop, parola infantile. A me interessano quelle basate sulla capacità, i numeri valgono fino a un certo punto. Nel mondo della comunicazione di oggi i numeri sono tanti; in tv hanno importanza ma non sono così totalizzanti. Uno show non si giudica solo dai dati*"_.
> 
> ...


Mai capito il successo di questo qua.
Mi pare davvero il nulla cosmico.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mai capito il successo di questo qua.
> Mi pare davvero il nulla cosmico.



E' stra portato e stra appecorato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Settembre 2021)

Io ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere qualche spezzone di " E poi c'è Cattelan", e ho trovato la trasmissione tristissima.

Lui è il classico finto giovane che a 40 anni suonati si comporta come un liceale. Le domande che pone agli ospiti sembrano i sondaggi che lanciano i conduttori radiofonici e che annoiano tutti, in stile "Mare o Montagna? Che fate a Natale? Il posto più strano dove hai fatto l'amore?".

Poi alla fine della trasmissione fa sempre dei siparietti P A T E T I C I, del tipo:

Sei un cantante? Allora cantiamo insieme ahahah

Sei un calciatore? Facciamo due palleggi insieme ahahahah

Sei l'attore di Gomorra? Fai Gomorra dai fai la faccia brutta da camorrista ueeee kitammuort viett a piglia o perdono ahahahahahah

Sei Vieri? Dai Bomber raccontaci quante ragazze ti sei portato a letto bomberone ahahahah


Cioè, ma davvero qualcuno si diverte con questa roba? E' così divertente vedere uno chef che prepara la pasta col tonno in diretta, o un calciatore che colpisce con un pallone delle sagome di cartone insieme al conduttore?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere qualche spezzone di " E poi c'è Cattelan", e ho trovato la trasmissione tristissima.
> 
> Lui è il classico finto giovane che a 40 anni suonati si comporta come un liceale. Le domande che pone agli ospiti sembrano i sondaggi che lanciano i conduttori radiofonici e che annoiano tutti, in stile "Mare o Montagna? Che fate a Natale? Il posto più strano dove hai fatto l'amore?".
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, di per sé, è roba per bambini onestamente. Già chi ha 20 anni, la maggior parte, non può apprezzare questa roba, indipendentemente se sia fatta bene o male. Se una persona sulla trentina (o è da considerare "boomer" anche quell'età?), ma anche meno, considera siparietti del genere "innovativi" o di "qualità", c'è seriamente da preoccuparsi. Posto questo, perché per i fans di questo qui è una delle sue cose "migliori". Io lo trovo orripilante, onestamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la sfortuna di vedere qualche spezzone di " E poi c'è Cattelan", e ho trovato la trasmissione tristissima.
> 
> Lui è il classico finto giovane che a 40 anni suonati si comporta come un liceale. Le domande che pone agli ospiti sembrano i sondaggi che lanciano i conduttori radiofonici e che annoiano tutti, in stile "Mare o Montagna? Che fate a Natale? Il posto più strano dove hai fatto l'amore?".
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto 

Unico appunto che faccio, il siparietto delle carte con Bobone Vieri era stato divertente, perché dopo qualche giorno è saltato fuori che una delle bombate era la D'Urso


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Un interista di medda


Quindi un interista, punto.


----------

